# شرح بريمافيرا 6



## يوسف أديب فكري (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الإخوة الكرام أعضاء المنتدى العزيز
مرفق ملف شرح لبريمافيرا 6 ، و لمزيد من المعلومات عنه برجاء الدخول إلى الموقع التالي:
http://www.primavera.com/products/p6/index.asp
أرجو أن يكون فيه إفادة للجميع
وشكرا


----------



## يوسف أديب فكري (16 أكتوبر 2008)

و هذا ملف آخر


----------



## bolbol (16 أكتوبر 2008)

يشرفني أن أكون أول من يشكرك أخي العزيز


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر و جزاك الله كل خير، ولكن الملف شارح جزئية ال chart فقط فى enterprise و ليس شرح البرنامج باكملة، و على كل حال الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر ياغالى على الملفات الرائعة


----------



## kokonet9 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hosini2000 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## halsaheer (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ملفات مفيدة جدا الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Elassal (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

ما شاء الله ملفان رائعان
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MOSTAFAMAHMOUD (8 ديسمبر 2008)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## engahmedalaa (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة كل الخير


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله و الديك


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله و الديك


----------



## حسن احمد (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ خالد المرسي (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و نفع بك الناس


----------



## the poor to god (15 أغسطس 2009)

you are VOLUNTEER man to much thx.


----------



## gadag (19 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر لمجهودك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## osama31877 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر 
علي تعبك ومجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abosalah1 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد النواري (16 مايو 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد النواري (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ناصر ابو الوفا (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جميل ونتمنى المزيد


----------

